# Omaha's Extreme Car and Truck Show this weekend (14th, 15th and 16th) USACi



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just calling all Omaha/Surrounding Areas DIYMA members to come out and support the Extreme Car and Truck Show at the Diggs in Omaha. This is a sanctioned USACi event with SPL/SQ Triple Point Competition. I will have my demo car (Acura TL - as seen in the Member Build Logs - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...acura-tl-dynaudio-arc-ms-8-*pics-galore*.html) 

For the low low price of free, I will let you listen to the Demo car, most likely the best sounding TL at the show . But wait, there's more.......as a bonus - this weekend only, I offer free business cards (mine), causal car audio conversation, and most likely a never ending SPL line while we wait to find out if we won our classes (usually 1 or 2 cars strong). 

In all seriousness, it should be pretty fun and looking forward to seeing the DIYMA crowd!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I am hoping to have my other car there as well.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys, I just thought I'd give you an update....

The show went really well this past weekend. Many very nice cars were there, including demo cars from JBL (and Gary Biggs was present), Rockford, Kicker, Pioneer, etc. I didn't see any of the DIYMA members at the event, but that could be due to the chilly/rainy weather we had. All in all, it went very smooth an 

My Acura TL (featuring Dynaudio Esotar2 Speakers and Arc SE Amps) took 1st place in Modified SQ. 

My Pontiac Firebird (featuring Rainbow Speakers and Tru Billets) took 1st place in Modified Q.

If anyone local would like a demo of either car, please don't hesitate to contact me. I would be happy to talk car audio .


----------

